# Separater Lautstärkeregler für das Headset - gibts sowas?



## netheral (3. Juni 2011)

*Separater Lautstärkeregler für das Headset - gibts sowas?*

Nabend allerseits,

was ich suche ist quasi ein Lautstärkeregler für Headsets, die keinen eigenen verbaut haben. Quasi so etwas wie ein Klinke-Verlängerungskabel mit einem Lautstärkeregler drin.
Ich benutze ein Beyerdynamics MMX-300 und genieße jedes Musikstück damit. Nur fehlt eben der beschriebene Regler.

Das einzige, was ich gefunden habe, war das hier Sennheiser HZR 62 · Stereo Lautsprecher | redcoon Deutschland von Sennheiser.
Kann es das, was ich mir vorstelle oder dient es eigentlich anderen Zwecken? Wenn es für mich taugt, reduziert es die Audioqualität oder ist das nicht merkbar?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 
Grüße
netheral


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Separater Lautstärkeregler für das Headset - gibts sowas?*

Hama Audio-Verlängerungskabel 3,5-mm-Klinken-Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Was hälst du von dem?


----------



## netheral (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Separater Lautstärkeregler für das Headset - gibts sowas?*

Nabend,

danke für den Tipp. Ist bei sowas die volle Soundqualität gewährleistet? Was würdet ihr zu dem Sennheiser Teil sagen? Offengestanden erwarte ich davon mehr Qualität als von Hama. Hama ist irgendwie, nunja, noch nie auf Highend ausgelegt gewesen, sodass ich da durchaus Nachteile in der Soundqualiät erwarte.

Grüße
netheral


----------



## Per4mance (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Separater Lautstärkeregler für das Headset - gibts sowas?*

das hier klick wär die mitte kostet 20 euro mit gratisversand und is von ner guten marke. Shure gibts seit 1925 udn mich hifi/bühnenequip


----------

